# New CZ



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I picked up a new in box CZ 83 on Gunbroker the other day. Sweet .380 in a larger size then most others. They quit making these a few years back but there are a lot of used ones on Gunbroker as well as the occasional new one. Fits my hand like a glove. A little different to field strip but I'll get used to it. I may add wood grips at some point as the stock ones might tend to be a bit slippery in warmer weather with sweaty palms. Shoots really nice. Comes with two 12 round magazines.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice piece. I've become quite a fan of the CZ line.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice piece. I've become quite a fan of the CZ line.


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm a CZ fan, too.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup, I'm up to 4 now and looking at a 5th  Gotta sell few others first though.


----------

